

Google Instant removed the word 'scam' & has blacklisted it from Google Instant - Roedou
http://www.distilled.co.uk/blog/seo/google-blocking-scam-keyword-in-autocomplete/

======
jayarbee
It’s being treated in the same way as all other adult terms that were
blacklisted.

<http://www.2600.com/googleblacklist/>

